# building my own workshop



## sparkus88 (20 Sep 2011)

Hi I am thinking of building my own workshop but have a few questions. The 1st being protecting walls against damp, I have seen some places suggest tarpaper, others suggest damp proof membrane. Which is best or is there something else better. The 2nd question is about what to use for the roof, I don't want to use felt, would prefer something like corrugated plastic sheets. Whats best? 3rd, and last honest, how straight forward is it making a pitched roof for a more triangular shaped shed? Imagine a right angle triangle with one of the 45 degree points cut off. I am probably going to use this http://www.buildeazy.com/shed_1.html as a reference for a normal shaped shed, but with a couple of changes, extra window at the front and horizontal cladding.

Mark


----------



## bosshogg (20 Sep 2011)

Try having a look here first http://www.freeshedplans.co.uk/ cheers...bosshogg  


> I never teach my pupils. I only attempt to provide the conditions in which they can learn.
> Albert Einstein (hammer)


----------



## woodpig (20 Sep 2011)

As long as it's weatherproofed I'd ensure you can add a decent amount of insulation - allow for this when you consider what size to build your shed. As for roofing I'd have a look at something like this from Wickes: http://www.wickes.co.uk/bitumen-corruga ... vt/240059/


----------



## nev (21 Sep 2011)

sparkus88":2g0yhwey said:


> Hi I am thinking of building my own workshop but have a few questions. The 1st being protecting walls against damp
> Mark



you shouldnt really need to, provided the exterior is waterproof.
we have two sheds, 1 old (at least 20yrs) cedar shop bought one, that has nothing lining it, basically a 2x2 frame covered in shiplap with the corrugated type roofing (newer) and its lovely and dry apart from the condensation that runs off the clear plastic corrugated panels in the roof.the black stuff is ok, its just the clear ones that run!
the workshop i built on the other hand is 4x2 frame, 9mm osb to help make it rigid, breather membrane, vertical battens then loglap. no problems with damp from the walls, just from the floor - cos this muppet ran out of dp sheet when laying the concrete floor and thought 'nah it wont matter'... WRONG. if youre having a concrete floor put a damp proof membrane (thick plastic sheet) down first then pour your concrete. i then laid some 4x2 around the edge and built from there up, and the loglap or shiplap is fixed so that the water runs down and past the concrete/timber junction( so the water doesnt run underneath the timber).



sparkus88":2g0yhwey said:


> . The 2nd question is about what to use for the roof, I don't want to use felt, would prefer something like corrugated plastic sheets.
> Mark



as mentioned above the onduline/ corruline corrugated bitumen sheets are good but a little pricey when you add the fixings, shop around , i found that the sheets were cheaper in the big orange diy shop, but the fixings were five times the price than they were in my local merchant!



sparkus88":2g0yhwey said:


> 3rd, and last honest, how straight forward is it making a pitched roof for a more triangular shaped shed? Imagine a right angle triangle with one of the 45 degree points cut off.
> Mark


tricky! to say the least, especially if you have sheets for roofing, because to keep the same pitch you will need to raise the wall height as you narrow the 'triangle'. not impossible but a bit of a headache. probably simpler (and cheaper) to have a pent roof.

HTH, these are just my opinions gathered from my experiences, i am not a qualified builder or architect


----------



## powertools (21 Sep 2011)

Onduline is far better than plastic for the roof


----------



## fluffflinger (21 Sep 2011)

Mark

I'd say build as big as you can, what looks spacious when it's empty can get awfully cramped very quickly. To that end give us an idea of budget and size and I'm sure we can help. 

Also don't under estimate the usefulness of the space above, I put a gambrel roof on my workshop to gain every bit of space I could, now have ample storage up high for timber and stuff not in daily use.

And yes you can build a irregular pitched roof on an iregular shaped building just be patient and possibly learn to use a basic cad program, I did it and I'm a total amateur.

Regards

Richard


----------



## sparkus88 (21 Sep 2011)

I've attached a satelite shot from google of my current shed. The grey blob that the arrow is pointing at is the current shed and the blue shape is the space available and the shape of shed I would like, to maximise the size. Also I was going to either use a gravel base or use some paving slabs we have. A pent roof probably would be easier for an irregular shaped one.


----------



## fluffflinger (21 Sep 2011)

Mark

A pent roof would be easier but even if you don't use the space that a pitched roof will provide for storage it will make handling sheet goods much easier. The stud wall that runs along your fence line I presume, will slope from one end the the other and may look odd but only from the inside and it's not that difficult to build.

Biggest mistake I made was not constructing the walls as complete panels then raising and connecting. My walls are 4x2 studwork with breathable membrane outside covered in 20mm shiplap, void insulated then a vapour barier and painted osb on the inside, would have saved myself days if I had put that lot together as a prefabricated panel and then got some help to raise and secure. Don't skimp on the insulation, not only great in winter but really helps keep it habitable in warmer weather too.

Whatever you choose be brave and trust me there are loads of people on this site who will help answer any concerns you may have along the way. Just to re-iterate build as big and as high as you can, you will not regret the volume.

Regards

Richard


----------



## bosshogg (22 Sep 2011)

You could build a flat roofed, almost extension type of building with roof lights?




Much of anything you end up build will depend on planning restrictions, building control and maintainance access. A flat roofed building/workshop, as above, would allow said access from your own property with an internal rainwater downpipe, the only external access you would require would be to the wall on the adjoining property. Assuming you have no stringent height restriction to comply to, gaining head room for storage etc. would not be a problem...bosshogg


----------



## nev (22 Sep 2011)

if you can handle a mouse and a tape measure SketchUp is a free and simple to use drawing program (not quite CAD) that will allow you to draw to scale etc. worth a look if you are that way inclined.
http://sketchup.google.com/product/gsu.html


----------



## woodpig (22 Sep 2011)

Also be careful about shedding rainwater onto neighbours property.


----------



## sparkus88 (22 Sep 2011)

I had a quick look at sketch up last night and will give it a go later. The shed is actually between a electrical sub station and a 20ft tall wall so no worries for the neighbour. Technically the land belongs to the company that owns the sub station but they said years ago it was fine to put a shed and veg garden on it, which we did, which is the reason I'm not going to put a concrete base down.


----------



## sparkus88 (27 Sep 2011)

hi another question do I need to insulate the floor or do I just fix boards on top of the frame?


----------



## nev (27 Sep 2011)

sparkus88":1jv57iw5 said:


> hi another question do I need to insulate the floor or do I just fix boards on top of the frame?


more insulation is always better than none, but seeing as you are, i guess, putting down bearers then boards on top, i would put some rigid (kingspan, cellotec, etc) between the 'joists' if youve got any, to stop the drafts, but it will probably end up being eaten by the local rodent population. another solution would be some rubber matting on the floor of the shed once its built.


----------



## sparkus88 (29 Sep 2011)

If I was going to insulate the floor wouldn't I need to put boards on the underside as well? Also I've been getting quotes for just the wood of £500+ and most don't inc VAT. So I've still got to get the insulation, windows, and roofing. It seems like its going to cost me more than buying a shed. I thought it would be cheaper making it myself.


----------



## nev (29 Sep 2011)

sparkus88":15lmlanw said:


> If I was going to insulate the floor wouldn't I need to put boards on the underside as well? Also I've been getting quotes for just the wood of £500+ and most don't inc VAT. So I've still got to get the insulation, windows, and roofing. It seems like its going to cost me more than buying a shed. I thought it would be cheaper making it myself.



not necessarily, with rigid insulation cut to size 'jammed' between the joists or held in place with nails.

as far as cost go, yes its not as cheap as one thinks  
the workshop i built cost about the same as one of a similar size bought pre-made , but the home built one is a lot more substantial, 4x2 instead of 2x2, osb to make rigid vs none, proper doors and windows vs flimsy acrylic or greenhouse glass and of course it is made to fit the space i have, which is even more important with your 'plot'.
you can save a good amount by 
a) finding doors at your local upvc window place, they generally take away the ones they replace and then have to pay to dispose of them. theyre usually happy for you to take one or two away FOC. (solid timber ones also make good bench tops at a pinch)
b) windows on fleabay or freeads. just sort your search by distance , bid a fiver and build shed to fit around windows (within reason  )
c) dont buy your timber from the likes of b&q , wickes and the like, waaay too pricey, venture into your local builders merchant, (being dressed like a builder usually helps keep the price down  )

hth


----------

